# Rise and fall TV Bracket



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone know if such a thing exists please?. Cannot seem to find anything.

One that sits vertical on the wall.

TM


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

On my van is a grooved aluminium slot floor to ceiling, in it slides the tv bracket

http://novus-uk.co.uk/Home.aspx

can't find on their site............details on my bracket reads.......... tft holder FAWD SKY 13N

Speak to them on the phone

tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

I have spoken to Novus UK previously to try to purchase the brackets used by Hymer for other customers however I discovered that they were only available through Hymer due to contractual agreements. 

They may however offer similar products that may be suitable, they are very helpful and are well worth speaking to.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Our Auto-trail Apache 634 has a TV Bracket which allows the TV to drop down vertcally from behind a wall cupboard and then rotate to the correct viewing angle. When not in use it goes back up into the cupboard and locks in place.

http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/model/apache/634

Have a look at the image gallery - it shows the TV in the down position.

A call to Auto-trail may help to find out where they source them?

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's a very expensive one

A few more here, need to scroll down to see them, a bit mixed up. Sorry.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I've got a rise and fall TV system in my van - it comes as standard but only accepts a 19" TV. I don't know the manufacturer of this item but it is probably of German origin since it is a German van. The TV can be rotated clockwise to improve the viewing angle (looking from the top).

The original TV was connected to a sky box via a modified flexible scart cable (3 wires) to allow for the up and down movement. 

I have now replaced this with a Cello traveler TV with inbuilt FTA satellite decoder linked to my Oyster controller via a coaxial cable. 

The coaxial cable is not very flexible so needs quite a large bending radius to accommodate the up and down movement.

So, if you are contemplating an up and down TV system you need to consider how you are going to connect it using a flexible wiring system. The ideal solution would probably be to have a separate FTA digibox (or sky box) with a flexible HDMI cable outlet which could then plug into the TV.

If you want a fall and rise system (as apposed to rise and fall) then the wiring to the TV could be even more complicated.

An easier solution could be to have a fixed TV with articulated bracket with the TV housed in a boxed cupboard to prevent it from moving whilst travelling. 

Hope this helps. 

John R


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Hymer has the rise and fall system, it is an alloy length with a groove for the folding tv bracket to slide in, with a couple of knob screws to tighten in the position you want.
When we were at Bad Waldsee, another Brit was having quite a few jobs done on his ageing full timing Hymer.
The Guy enquired about having this slide fitted and the price was exceptionally high. I can't remember the exact figure, but from memory it was something like euro 160, for the 4 feet length, plus fitting.
However it does work well, and if you can find no other alternative, it might just be worth it!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

Please find below a diagram taken from a 2014 T CL 614 depicting the bracket being referred to.










Position 25 PN 1917192 €255.37 (€282,86)
Position 26 PN 1955966 €23.10 (€25.58 )
Position 27 PN 1611033 €139.60 (€154.63) *5m length
Position 28 PN 1850725 €11.27 (€12.48 )

The prices in brackets are Hymers SSP, whilst those outside are ours. Prices exclude VAT, require exchange rate conversion to £ and may change in the future.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's the one in our Exsis
Fig 25,26,27,28
Works well, but the price


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

I believe the runner Pos 27 can be purchased though Novus UK, however this particular mounting arm can only be purchased through Hymer.

I've not had a change to look but Ergotron may be worth investigating as they make a wide range of monitor brackets.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We have similar in our Fleurette. Slides out and you can turn it through 180 degrees. to watch in the lounge or the bedroom.

cabby


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi

I bought this one (outdoorbits) a few years back for my previous motorhome

I see they still sell it - Brilliant piece of kit although expensive

http://www.outdoorbits.com/height-adjustable-pivoting-lcd-bracket-p-2931.html


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

The bracket drumming has identified is imported by the trade supplier Nova Leisure and manufactured by Project 2000.

Their range of brackets can be viewed here http://www.novaleisure.com/NovaCatalogue2013.htm#/80/

Nova are the primary Fiamma importer, so your preferred dealer is likely to be an account holder should one of these be suitable for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good morning,
> 
> The bracket drumming has identified is imported by the trade supplier Nova Leisure and manufactured by Project 2000.
> 
> ...


And the one shown at the bottom of that page looks like the one Auto-trail fit in the Apache 634 I mentioned earlier.

Dave


----------

